# Skylight install question



## youse (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

My wife has been after me to install skylights and I need some suggestions about placement (closer to ridge? Lower?) to maximize light entry, the roof has an east/west orientation, I was thinking one 22.7 x 70.5 per, although I am open to suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## youse (Jul 24, 2017)

Wow, 2 months and no one? 

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------

